# How far in a week?



## lifeson (Sep 13, 2010)

We have a ferry booked (dunkerque) for the end of May and return 1 week later.
How far is reasonable to go in one week without it being all travelling?
Would like to go down to Brittany and do a a loop of the coast if poss, but is that too much for 1 week?


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Brittany in a week, that sounds like a desert excursion I went on in a coach, We arrived at El Djem amphitheatre (second largest in the world) the courier said have a good look round, buy some souvenirs, use the loos (yuk!) change some money have lunch, and be back to the coach in 1 hour. :roll: :wink: 

tony


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

For me, a maximum of 2.5 hours driving per day. Distance doesn't come into it - I like to enjoy the place I'm at and not for ever be chasing off to the next one.

But, sometimes it's necessary to lose a day each end of the trip just to get you to and from the area you want to visit.

Whatever number of miles you plan to do - halve it!


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

That sounds too far to me. I reckon you'd be better off going as far as Seine Maritime/ Caen sort of area for a tour. That said I only drive in the morning, don't use motorways very often and stop for coffee, cakes, bread etc.
We're going back for a week at the end of May too, just South of Rouen I suspect, leaving from Calais, no further. Of course you can stick to the motorway and do big distances, but I think you'll miss a lot.

Have fun.


----------



## lifeson (Sep 13, 2010)

tonyt said:


> For me, a maximum of 2.5 hours driving per day. Distance doesn't come into it


It would take me 2 days to get to Dover at that rate!  
We got to Bayeaux the first time we went with our caravan in one day - well one day from leaving the Ferry at Dunkerque
Overnighted at Dover services got the 2 am Ferry and got to the site at about 4pm


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

I dont think you would do Brittany justice in one week.Try Normandy,follow the coastal road,some lovely places to see and stop.

Les


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

We always like to get to our next site around lunchtime then we usually stay at least 2 nights. This gives us a day and a half to either chill out or see what is to be seen. But as we have several weeks there is no need to rush.
Pre motorhome days when we worked max millage we liked was about 300 but having reached our main objective region we aimed to check into the next hotel for lunch. On a bike of course.
Loads to see in Brittany so don't stretch it too thin. 

If it is somewhere with lots to see and visit in the area we pitch the base camp (awning) polish the bash hats and boots and fire up the bike. 

O bliss.

Roll on next week.

Steve


----------



## lifeson (Sep 13, 2010)

lifestyle said:


> I dont think you would do Brittany justice in one week.Try Normandy,follow the coastal road,some lovely places to see and stop.
> 
> Les


We usually stay in Normandy area when we are in France for a Week, but would like to go a bit further.
Just looked at distances and Dunkerque to Vannes is 675km (420miles) or to Saint Michel 515km (320m)
Home to Scotland (Fort William) is 375miles and I wouldn't think twice about going to Scotland for a week. 
OK have got to get to Dover/Dunkerque first but the hols don't start till we leave the ferry!
So might still try Brittany or maybe forget France altogether and try Holland/Belgium?


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Brittany and back in a week from Dunquerk, are you mad??? far too far, It would be like doing Dover to Lands End. 

Brittany is fabul;ous and there is SO much to see you would need at LEAST 2 weeks, and then only scratch the surface !!

Two options, forget Brittany for this trip or rebook a western approaches ferry (EXPENSIVE   ) 

Sorry to put a damper on your plans but you did ask !!


----------



## bigbus (May 1, 2005)

We've done this in a week quite easy. Set your first destination as Mont St Michel, use only Autoroutes and set the cruise control at 65 - 70mph. Next day decide whether it's going to be clockwise or anti-clockwise around Brittany (weather dependent), if it's clockwise then a good stop second day is the Aire at Quiberon but you do miss the Gulf du Morbihan. Use the Autoroutes to get around Brittany because they're fast and toll free. We normally make our last stop at the Aire at Honfleur in Normandy so the final run to the ferry/tunnel is more relaxed. 

For less driving do Normandy and make Honfleur the first stop.

Hope this inspires!


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Last year we had 3 weeks and were going to head down through Champagne and go south. In the end we spent all 3 weeks in the Champagne region - so much for the South of France :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Personally I would stick to the northern part of France for just a week.

Denise


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

*hi*

I totally agree with the others, to do the area justice thats a big ask in one week unless all you want to do is sit on toll roads/motorways all the time

We spent 10 days in Normandy having taken the same crossing, the other crossings put you in a better place for Brittany in one week and then cost a lot more.

Have you thought of Luxemburg, Belgium etc easy access from that port and cheapish diesel.

I did Valkenburg area last year during October time and Normandy in June both from Dunkerque crossings not too bad at all

Hope this helps

John & Sue


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

or you could do the mosel in a week no problem. Cheap fuel there and back in Luxembourg.

Joe


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

*hi*

Mosel region is another briliaint area in excess of 200 castles and ancient buildings and of course fine wine

Great idea
J


----------



## frankhanna (Apr 28, 2010)

Well, if you start at Dunkirk and want to do Brittany then you are going on a driving holiday. I am on my way back from a loop around France. Started in Calais then Normandy, Brittany, Vendee, Dordogne, Tuscany, Pyraneese, Riviera, Auvergne, Burgandy, Paris and finally back to Calais. That was a total of 2,600 miles in 37 days. We stayed a week in the Dordogne and three or four days in other places and the maximum we drove in one day was yesterday from Eurotunnell in Kent to Wrexham, 270 miles.

Last year we did something similar but included Switzerland and Italy.

If you are looking for something adventurous why not turn left outside of Dunkirk and go into Belgium and then to Switzerland and go to Camping Jungfrau. It is more beautiful than I can describe. If you use Google Earth just paste in 46°35'19.24"N 7°54'29.43"E
and have a peep for yourself.

It is regarded as one of the most beautiful sites in the world.

Let me know if you need any more.

Frank


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

Our trip last year round Brittany took 14 weeks and then you do not see all of it. Better off if you aires hop down through normandy some very nice beaches and seaside towns.

steve & ann. ----- teensvaan


----------



## lifeson (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: hi*



Sideways86 said:


> I totally agree with the others, to do the area justice thats a big ask in one week unless all you want to do is sit on toll roads/motorways all the time
> 
> We spent 10 days in Normandy having taken the same crossing, the other crossings put you in a better place for Brittany in one week and then cost a lot more.
> 
> ...


Like the idea of Belgium/Luxembourg any site recommendations?


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

*hi*

i will sort out what we did and score it for you

regards


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

www.camping-birkelt.lu

an excellent location, lots of facilites and easy to find

Camping jeugstadion Ypres very good transit site to and from ferry

have a look at www.campingdendriesch.nl/

great anytime but better for xmas markets, all of the stalls in underground caves

let me have your emaill and i will send you some piccies of last december

its a must do once in a lifetime, the whole town comes out for xmas

regards

john and sue


----------

